# 2014 manual clutch not disengaging



## mneibert (May 15, 2018)

After the vehicle started with clutch fully depressed, I put the car into 1st gear it lunged forward about an inch and now it will not engage in any gear. Car only has 53,000 miles on it. I can let the clutch out completely while in gear and let off the brake and there seems to be almost a grinding while releasing the clutch, then I have the clutch fully let out and the car goes nowhere.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like the clutch disc is no good.


----------

